# Eljer toilet parts



## Roy Rowlett (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a vintage Eljer toilet that is missing a flush valve. The home center's "one size fits most" version is too big. The diameter of the base threads is too wide to go into the hole in the bottom of the tank. 
It is an elongated model, made in 1975. Numbers stamped in the tank: 2157 and under the bowl: 2191.
From the Internet sites for Eljer toilets, it looks like a Hygenian Series to me.
How do I know what model it is and what part number flush valve do I look for?
Pictures below.
Thanks


----------



## rredogg (Dec 27, 2005)

Roy,

Try a search on this site

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/flappers.html

Look under Eljer Toilets. There are various models under that name.

Best of luck with the hunt, rredogg


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

is the over flow built into the tank? If it is the style i think it is then you need special parts. post a picture of the inside of the tank.


----------



## Roy Rowlett (Apr 14, 2009)

plumber Jim said:


> is the over flow built into the tank? If it is the style i think it is then you need special parts. post a picture of the inside of the tank.


I am not where I can take more pictures for a while, but the hole in the bottom of the tank looks like any other tank to me. It is just a smaller hole than most.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

You say it's missing a flush valve. what makes you say that? did you remove it? some of these eljers don't have a flush valve like other toilets. A picture of the inside of the tank will answer everything.


----------



## hanleyk (Dec 28, 2009)

*Eljer 1975 special parts?*



plumber Jim said:


> is the over flow built into the tank? If it is the style i think it is then you need special parts. post a picture of the inside of the tank.


I'm resurecting this thread because i have the same question about same toilet. 

apparently this model, with built-in overflow requires a special flush valve. great. so how do i find this elusive flush valve?

thanks!
kerry


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

I do believe the depot sells the parts for it. If you can't find it there or Ace hardware just call a plumber and they can get one for sure.

this is what you are looking for:

http://www.griggindustries.com/media/touch.jpg


----------



## hanleyk (Dec 28, 2009)

plumber Jim said:


> I do believe the depot sells the parts for it. If you can't find it there or Ace hardware just call a plumber and they can get one for sure. this is what you are looking for:
> http://www.griggindustries.com/media/touch.jpg



what the ???

does the flapper-ball just sit on the porcelain or is there some kind of seat? 

this must require a different kind of tank-2-bowl connection too, no?

thanks jim.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

is your tank on already installed? If it is then just swap out the part with the ball attached. Yes the bowl seals against the china. You could just pull the toilet and get a new one that wastes less water too.


----------



## hanleyk (Dec 28, 2009)

plumber Jim said:


> is your tank on already installed? If it is then just swap out the part with the ball attached. Yes the bowl seals against the china. You could just pull the toilet and get a new one that wastes less water too.


no way i'm pulling it. i'm on a mission from god. :wallbash:


nothing is installed. No flush/fill parts yet. only tank, bowl, and a nice new porcelain/chrome flush lever.


----------



## colloquor (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a very similar model Eljer, but with a round bowl. Except for the original poster's elongated bowl, it appears to be the identical model, circa 1972 or so. BTW... the flush valve assembly can be found at any home improvement or hardware store, as it's Eljer specific. I've never had any problem finding the Eljer "ball" flush valve. Try your local True Value Hardware if you can't find it at either Home Depot or Lowes.

I'd like to replace this toilet, but it's located in a very small bathroom, and I can't find any toilet that meets similar mechanical specifications. The Eljer is only 26.5" inches deep, and nothing on the market appears available with that depth dimension. Plus, the rough in is 14" - another strike against finding an appropriate replacement. Any overall depth greater than 27" inches would be a problem as it's directly across from the shower entrance.


----------

